# control por pc



## ferfila20 (Dic 28, 2006)

hola a todos

tengo un brazo robotico de lego, esta conformado por 4 motores de 9 volts. necesito ayuda para desarrollar una interface y controlarlo por la pc.

por favor nesecito ayuda

saludos


----------



## Fernando Torres (May 3, 2007)

hola ferfila, ¿que tanto sabes de electronica y programacion? esto te lo pregunto porque si sabes algo de electronica  hay muchas paginas donde encuentras control de motores  y programacion en visual basic para que puedas moverlos con la computadora y estan muy entendibles para que los puedas realizar y asi puedas mover ese brazo que tienes.


----------



## ferfila20 (May 6, 2007)

hola fernando torres
pues la verdad se poco de electronica pero si me dispongo a armar un circuito si lo armo ya sea con pic para programarlo de visual basic tambien se poco pero si e leido tutoriales de como controlar el puerto paralelo es el unico que si se controlar el usb y el serie no lo se controlar.

si tienes unas paginas sobre todo esto te lo agradeceria mucho

saludos


----------



## Fernando Torres (May 23, 2007)

hola ferfila, disculpa por contestar apenas pero he estado ocupado, mira he revisado varias paginas sobre control y electronica pero una es la que me ha ayudado vastante es la siguiente http://www.pablin.com.ar/ pero con que pongas en cualquier buscador la siguientes palabras: puerto paralelo o control de motores de DC te despliegan varias paginas en español. te recomiendo que las cheques y ahi me dices que te parecen. si es posible puedes poner una foto del brazo para ver como lo tienes y ver donde estan los motores.


----------

